# San Jose Blvd. Nights 2012



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LAST YEAR WAS A BIG TURN OUT THANKS TO THE BAY....THIS EVENT IS FOR YOU GUYS...ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT INTO YOUR RIDES, BRING THEM OUT AND LET THEM THEM SHINE. IM HAVING TWO THIS YEAR,SINCE LAST YEAR WAS SO BIG THIS IS THE 1ST ONE THE 2ND ONE WILL STILL BE ON LABOR DAY. BEGINNING OF SUMMER AND @ THE END. ANY ONE HAS IDEAS PLEASE MESSAGE ME THANKS,WE CAN DO THE SAME THING AS LAST YEAR WE CAN MEET @ SJBJ AND LEAVE @ 10PM AND MEET AT JACKS PIZZA ​


MEET UP TIME 5PM @ SJBJ,TAKE OFF @ 10PM TO JACKS PIZZA​




​


_Original BLVD. NIGHTS SAN JOSE

_






_LAST YEAR PICS
_http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/296752-san-jose-blvd-nights-8.html


----------



## shark*infested*82 (Dec 19, 2011)

*KOOL IMPRESSIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Were there fosho


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

good luck on your event :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

This is a video from last year enjoy..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Part 2 of last year blvd nights


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT 

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

the first meeting for the all car club bbq is on feb.3 at 7 pm at denny's on capitol and mclaughlin hope to see everyone there. Pauly


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

INSPIRATIONS is wit it we'll be at both for sure


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322761-san-jose-blvd-nights-2012-a.html

http://www.facebook.com/events/344078182269131/


----------



## shark*infested*82 (Dec 19, 2011)

View attachment securedownload.png

KOOL IMPRESSIONS BABY


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

QUE GACHO...WICKED RIDAZ DONT GET AN INVITE,.....AND WE WERE THE ONLY CLUB FROM MODESTO AND PROBABLY THE ONLY CLUB FROM THE 209 TO GO LAST YEAR.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL CAR CLUB.....TO THE PINCHE TOP....


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

esjmami said:


> :facepalm: watru tlkn bout i invited u :twak:


NOPE U DIDNT....I DONT SEE AN INVITE ON OUR THREAD FROM U///:twak:....:dunno:.....BUT WE WILL ROLL THRU....CAUSE WE RIDE.....YUP YUP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

esjmami said:


> i invited u on fb.....:scrutinize:


LOL....SPENSA....I DIDNT KNOW WHO U WERE..:dunno:..OK...YEA U DID...MY BAD........HOW U DOING


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:think I might be able to go


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

lookin forward to it


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE SAN JO VALENTINES OLDIES CONCERT......WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL CAR CLUB WILL BE AT THE BLVD NITES....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE SAN JO VALENTINES OLDIES CONCERT......WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL CAR CLUB WILL BE AT THE BLVD NITES....:thumbsup:


ALL THE WAY FROM THE 209..MODESTO CALIFAZ....WE RIDE..WE DONT HIDE...


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT for this


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT for the Bay


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK FEB 26TH STOCKTON CA. AT OAK PARK GO ONTO SHOWS AND EVENTS FOR DETAILS uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SUM PICZ FROM LAST YEAR......ALL THE WAY FROM THE 209


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR NOR CAL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## perezimpalas (Mar 6, 2011)

New to San Jose, where do people cruise on the weekends?


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

BLVD NIGHTS IS THE PLACE TO BE WICKED RIDAZ GONNA BE THER FOR SURE


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

perezimpalas said:


> New to San Jose, where do people cruise on the weekends?


get to know these people..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/259756-san-jo.html

or keep an eye out for every event .
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/317674-nor-cal-events-2012-a.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

_*The Bay*_


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

TO THE TOP!

HEEE-HEEEE!


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> BLVD NIGHTS IS THE PLACE TO BE WICKED RIDAZ GONNA BE THER FOR SURE


 _*YEAA BUDDY...*_:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/events/344078182269131/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/296752-san-jose-blvd-nights-11.html LAST YEAR PICS


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't wait 408 in the house !:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WE CANT WAIT....YUP FROM THE 209...TO THE 408......


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WE CANT WAIT....YUP FROM THE 209...TO THE 408......


...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

esjmami said:


> ...


SUP MAMI....:nicoderm:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTY 4 SJ!!!!!!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 SJ!!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttmft!


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

*BLVD NIGHTS!!*

Done Deal im there for sure I can't wait:yes:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB WILL BE PROMOTING THIS EVENT THROUGH OUT THE DAY OF OUR SHOW, SO AFTER THE SHOW WE WILL BE CARAVANING BACK TO SJ TO ENJOY BLVD NIGHTS WITH THE HOMIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

CHEVITOS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR THE BLVD CRUIZ..LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ.....FROM THE 209....T T P T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I CANT WAIT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ITS ALWAYS FIRME I THINK ITS GONNA BE DEEPER THIS YEAR


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*









THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

BLVD Nights here i come!!! i'm excited. last year was koo, i like how there was 
a lot of families out there and no BS drama and everybody's ride was lookin clean
as always


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

I REMEMBER THE OLD SCHOOL DAYS WHEN WHITE ROAD WAS CRACKIN FROM STORY RD. TO ALUM ROCK.DAMN I MISS THEM DAYS.SHOT OUT TO THE OLD SCHOOL HOMIES WHO THREW THIS (PRECISE INC. & Q MAN PRODUCTIONS)EASTSIDE SAN JO 4 LIFE.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt Q man is a koo kat


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CANT WAIT WE GONNA ALL ROLL OUT TO SAN JO IN A CONVOY OF CARS FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS FROM THE LUXURIOUS SHOW


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

We gunna be rollin out here in San Jo


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Since Cinco was wack, this is all we got..All the real riders will be out like every year


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

JLLP will be onsite to record all this Cruising..:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT 4 NOR CAL


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 A SAN JO CRUISE!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

When is it


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....WICKED RIDAZ..CANT WAIT....WE READY....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT lets get this shit crackin spead the word any hoppers ganna be out there


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

TTT


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

SJDEUCE said:


> LAST YEAR WAS A BIG TURN OUT THANKS TO THE BAY....THIS EVENT IS FOR YOU GUYS...ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT INTO YOUR RIDES, BRING THEM OUT AND LET THEM THEM SHINE. IM HAVING TWO THIS YEAR,SINCE LAST YEAR WAS SO BIG THIS IS THE 1ST ONE THE 2ND ONE WILL STILL BE ON LABOR DAY. BEGINNING OF SUMMER AND @ THE END. ANY ONE HAS IDEAS PLEASE MESSAGE ME THANKS,WE CAN DO THE SAME THING AS LAST YEAR WE CAN MEET @ SJBJ AND LEAVE @ 10PM AND MEET AT JACKS PIZZA ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## shark4080 (Feb 7, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> :thumbsup:


So cruising monterey rd.?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BAY


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Less then one month away! Come support you're own backyard!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR REAL RIDERS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

MEET UP TIME 5PM @ SJBJ
ITS GONNA BE PACKED SO MIGHT BE THERE EARLY
​uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LAST YEAR..YUP WICKED RIDAZ CC CANT WAIT....


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

​HEEE-HEEEE!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ill be out there actin a foo with the homboys from san jo shauuuuuuuuu to the top for this event cant wait


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

TO THE TOP 4 BLVD KNIGHTS SAN JO!!!!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

1 week n counting.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Waitn


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

6 more days


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT for Nor*Cal


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

This weekend it's bout to be on!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT 4 BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT can't wait to film all the action.....hno:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's couple of video's that JLLP would like to share with everyone.....San Jose BLVD NIGHTs from 2009, 2010 and 2011.....:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

It going down this weekend going down I say


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

My vid from last years blvd nights... cant wait for this one:yes:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WE CAN MEET @ SJBJ AND LEAVE @ 10PM AND MEET AT JACKS PIZZA


​*SatJun 23*









*72*​
Sunny


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Its gonna be a good day for Low Lows​


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

A few days away


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

Gunna be cracking! 
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Heeee heeeee!


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:Impalas Santa Cruz County Chapter Will Be On The Blvd Let The Good Times Roll:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

​TTT


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

1SJESR said:


> Gunna be cracking!
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Heeee heeeee!


WOW DOES DAT MEAN "SIDE SHOW" ESR STYLE !!!!!


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

side show
bumper cars
in cars or on the hogg's....
we sideways how ever u want it!
east side riders my brotha! u kno how r family do it!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

shauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu almost here san jo gonna be popping to the mufucking top


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

1SJESR said:


> side show
> bumper cars
> in cars or on the hogg's....
> we sideways how ever u want it!
> east side riders my brotha! u kno how r family do it!


must be nice to go out and fuck up the san jo streets in a bad ass ranfla homboy ill c u out there fo show


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

keep this bish at the top 2 days away


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

1SJESR said:


> side show
> bumper cars
> in cars or on the hogg's....
> we sideways how ever u want it!
> east side riders my brotha! u kno how r family do it!


TTT!!!!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Want to send a shout out to "Chingon" for keepin this shit alive :thumbsup: there have been a few that have come and gone since the 90s, if you have never been to one of these, you are missing out on one of the best events in Nor Cal.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Gonna be a blast sat............can't wait ......


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for noticing that, the only reason i do this is for the people , i don't do this for myself...I know people spent many hours and allot of money into there rides..Why let them sit in the garage..Bring them out let them shine..I wish i could do this once a month, believe me it wont work.. people look forward to this event once a year....Now im pushing it twice a year.. Beginning of summer and at the end. With out you guys it wont be a blvd nights.. I've took this over in 2002, from a few of my Aztlan Imperials boys made this cruise up when we chilled..All i ask for is a Whats up when you see me...keep that chrome blinging and those white walls clean. See you guys Saturday...Chingon


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

SJDEUCE said:


> Thanks for noticing that, the only reason i do this is for the people , i don't do this for myself...I know people spent many hours and allot of money into there rides..Why let them sit in the garage..Bring them out let them shine..I wish i could do this once a month, believe me it wont work.. people look forward to this event once a year....Now im pushing it twice a year.. Beginning of summer and at the end. With out you guys it wont be a blvd nights.. I've took this over in 2002, from a few of my Aztlan Imperials boys made this cruise up when we chilled..All i ask for is a Whats up when you see me...keep that chrome blinging and those white walls clean. See you guys Saturday...Chingon


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> must be nice to go out and fuck up the san jo streets in a bad ass ranfla homboy ill c u out there fo show


whats good brotha.... all of us will be shining sat night bro! ttt 4 san jo blvd nights!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

lets make it happen san jo and the rest of the lowrider community/familias out there shawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww blvd nights to the mufucking top


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

FAMILY FIRST CC will be there.
TTT for this event!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

SJDEUCE said:


> Thanks for noticing that, the only reason i do this is for the people , i don't do this for myself...I know people spent many hours and allot of money into there rides..Why let them sit in the garage..Bring them out let them shine..I wish i could do this once a month, believe me it wont work.. people look forward to this event once a year....Now im pushing it twice a year.. Beginning of summer and at the end. With out you guys it wont be a blvd nights.. I've took this over in 2002, from a few of my Aztlan Imperials boys made this cruise up when we chilled..All i ask for is a Whats up when you see me...keep that chrome blinging and those white walls clean. See you guys Saturday...Chingon


 :thumbsup: ill be there getting video


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

WHERES EVERYONE GOING AFTER THE 1ST SPOT?

LAST YEAR WE WENT TO THE WEINERSNICTHZEL AND THERE WASNT MUCH PEOPLE THERE


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

dropped81 said:


> WHERES EVERYONE GOING AFTER THE 1ST SPOT?
> 
> LAST YEAR WE WENT TO THE WEINERSNICTHZEL AND THERE WASNT MUCH PEOPLE THERE


i believe we smashing out at 10 from sj blue jeans and heading over to pizza jacks on monteray
homie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

MEET UP TIME 5PM @ SJBJ,TAKE OFF @ 10PM TO JACKS PIZZA



See All The Riders Out There.....





When you see the pics up the next day, your going to say Damn I should of went!
You dont want to miss this!​


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

GUNNA BE CRACKIN! EAST SIDE RIDERS IN THIS BITCH!! YEEEEE! CHINGON.... DONT TALK TO ME.... HEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT!!!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

landshark 68 said:


> i believe we smashing out at 10 from sj blue jeans and heading over to pizza jacks on monteray
> homie


Ok koo ill just try to follow then


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

It's hella people out there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Still out here and its crackin


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

took lots of pics, these were the keepers...


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

...all she wrote


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Parliament CC


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn good turn out!!!! Had a blast with all my brothas....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

First of all I would like to thank everyone that came out, Great Turn Out! No drama ,allot of nice rides....Allot of Riders...guys like to cruise there rides not show them at shows,Cops broke it up like 10ish like i always say leave the parking lot by ten, because i know them already. There will be a 2nd Blvd Nights on Labor Day....Post up pictures if you have them....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SJDEUCE said:


> First of all I would like to thank everyone that came out, Great Turn Out! No drama ,allot of nice rides....Allot of Riders...guys like to cruise there rides not show them at shows,Cops broke it up like 10ish like i always say leave the parking lot by ten, because i know them already. There will be a 2nd Blvd Nights on Labor Day....Post up pictures if you have them....


YUP..WICKED RIDAZ..CC ..MODESTO CALIFAZ..HAD A FIRME TIME.....LET US KNOW WHEN THE NEXT ONE IS....


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Parliament CC



Was a fun night that didnt end till 4am! When we doing it again?  




SJDEUCE said:


> First of all I would like to thank everyone that came out, Great Turn Out! No drama ,allot of nice rides....Allot of Riders...guys like to cruise there rides not show them at shows,Cops broke it up like 10ish like i always say leave the parking lot by ten, because i know them already. There will be a 2nd Blvd Nights on Labor Day....Post up pictures if you have them....


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Props to chingon for keeping blvd nights alive


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS WAS EVEN BETTER THAN LAST YEAR WE NEED TO BRING THIS BACK AND DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND MUCH LOVE FOR ORGANIZING THIS FUNCTION:thumbsup:*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

WHENS THE NEXT ONE?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>


They still have Safeway in San Jose? God Damn!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

picturs from the "DOG" at the end of the night, i will be working on video after work today


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

post up the pic's!!!!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice pics lots of nice rides out there wish it could be like this every weekend out here in the SJ had alot of fun im already ready to do it agin much props to chingon


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

sixo said:


>


:thumbsup: best turn out this event thrown by the homie always a success everyone cars were looking good


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/events/356153464458011/?notif_t=plan_user_joined


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BLVD NIGHTs June 23th Saturday Memoriez....By JLLP Enjoy yallll!!:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> BLVD NIGHTs June 23th Saturday Memoriez....By JLLP Enjoy yallll!!:thumbsup::drama:


Good job bra! u always keepin them memoriez going!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

nice


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WIcKeD RiDaZ, some real ridaz from M town thanks for coming​


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

